# carol duvall show



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Marilyn


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I remember the show but not the stitch... sorry. I'll be watching to see what comes up.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know the blanket you're speaking of, a friend of ours crocheted one for our son when he was born in 1980. When you pulled the thread on the one she made it became about twice as big, kind of like a "grow with you" blanket!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I watched her in the 90's I loved her... I don't know if I watched her when she made a come back or not.. I don't remember her from the 60's or 70's.. and I know that her shows in the late 90's through early 2000's were first run... however I do know the stitch you are talking about.. its the 'double stitch' you will need to look up exactly how to do it.. but essentially you k1 slip 1 k1 slip 1... and there is a little more to it but when you get done its double thick.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember the show used to watch it all the time but sorry can't help you Hope someone can


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

darcor said:


> Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Marilyn


if you google the Carol Duvall Craft show, you get up several possibilities so if you should find info about that blanket please let us all know. [email protected]


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be interested also.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting stitch...I will have to look for it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to know about this too.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I would be very interested if someone found it.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be interested too. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I loved Carol Duvall. I would also like to have the pattern


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd also like the pattern.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

darcor said:


> Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Marilyn


What do you mean by terminal?
This sounds like double knitting. It can be done by slipping every other stitch as one knitter mentioned, or it can be done by knitting and purling every other stitch using two yarns. It then becomes reversible with the same pattern in the opposite color on each side. There are several variations. Google double knitting. 
Attached is a picture of a hat in progress. The white is the outside and the black is the inside. Double knitting can be done in the round or flat. 
Of course the word "terminal" may indicate something altogether different.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow I had forgotten ahout the show .. I loved her show wiht all the craftiness that was on the show. Loved it when it was on HGTV. I think she retired due to something like MS or something. She was awesome.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps the poster meant thermal, or variable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she meant 'Thermal'


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this the pattern that you were looking for?


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

I have seen similar patterns here - called double knit, but this blanket was a little different. I have made several, and don't have the specifics, but it's very flexible. The pattern calls for Jiffy yarn, but I've made it in many worsted weights for charity. Plus two giant ones for my daughter and then for my son, who wanted one like his sister. You cast on x stitches - it needs to be an even number - you knit several rows in garter stitch. Then you leave a border in garter stitch - I usually leave about 5 stitches on each side. Then you knit 1, wrapping the yarn twice, pull the yarn forward, slip as to purl, put the yarn back, repeat across to your other border, then knit. On the next row, you repeat, knitting the stitches you slipped before, slipping the stitches you knit before. The hardest part is remembering NOT to purl the slipped stitch. I periodically pull the to sides apart to be sure I haven't done so. If you purl, the two sides will stick together. My friend who gave me the pattern simply put a flower or some decoration on the places where it was stuck, but I have to go back and fix it. When the blanket is as big as you want, you knit several rows in garter to finish it. What's fun is you don't have to weave in your ends - you can simply pull them into the inside of the blanket. There is a pattern by Eleanor Rosevelt that makes a similar blanket, but without the double wrap on the knit. In that pattern, you have to occasionally knit an extra row in the border to catch up to the center parts. When I knit this pattern, I count by 7 to help keep from purling.
1. insert needle to knit
2. wrap yarn
3. wrap yarn again
4. slip stitch off to right needle 
5. bring yarn forward
6. slip stitch as to purl
7. bring yarn to back

Have fun- it makes a great baby blanket - or if you knit garter rows and some garter columns (like several knit together) it makes a giant blanket for your grown up babies.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

darcor said:


> Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Marilyn


Sounds like double knitting. Double thickness with the option to have separate designs/colors on each side. Try Googling "double knitting patterns."


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Shauuna! That is the pattern!! The only thing is when I download it the pattern is sideways and I cannot turn it. Would you repost? Thanks.

Marilyn


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

darcor said:


> Shauuna! That is the pattern!! The only thing is when I download it the pattern is sideways and I cannot turn it. Would you repost? Thanks.
> 
> Marilyn


If you print it "landscape" it'll be upright on the page...


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> Is this the pattern that you were looking for?


You are good :thumbup: Thank you


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! Love you all, always so helpful.

Marilyn


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html

Google lists several references to this question and even lists the episode, however dyi and hgtv while showing this episode do not have it available. 
Several other knitters mention and link it, but the links only work so far.

Apparently it is a tube that is closed on both ends.

The link to knitty (listed above) does work and tells how to do it.
The link was obtained from a google search which listed both Carol Duvall and the Hoover pattern.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The download shauna posted was th,e one. I tried it am SO HAPPY. This pattern made with cotton yarn will make great pot holder, small and large, thank you shauna.

Marilyn


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Racersue! Your link is the right one. If you download Shauna's post the last part of the pattern is there.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I had forgotten about this program. I always enjoyed it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe these will help you find what you're looking for:

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Carol+Duvall+Episodes+from+the+late+1960+and+early+1970&go=&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=carol+duvall+episodes+from+the+late+1960+and+early+1970&sc=0-25&sp=-1&sk=

http://www.bing.com/search?q=carol%20duvall%20show%20archives&pc=conduit&ptag=ADE7BA551541340B0B5F&form=CONBNT&conlogo=CT3210127&ShowAppsUI=1

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Carol+Duvall+Episodes&FORM=R5FD2


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I loved the Carol Duvall show but I don't remember that pattern. Carol Duvall was let go by HGTV for being "too old". Can you believe that!? They will never get another craft person like Carol. She retired to her Michigan home. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I loved the Carol Duvall show but I don't remember that pattern. Carol Duvall was let go by HGTV for being "too old". Can you believe that!? They will never get another craft person like Carol. She retired to her Michigan home. I hope she is doing well.


love your avitar I have that album :mrgreen:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Attached is the pattern, but this time it should be right side up! Happy Knitting


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I too enjoyed her and the show. She was always so good at saying Well, you get the idea" if it didn't turn out exactly the was she wanted it to.....that always gave me the courage to try something new.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

http://newstitchaday.com/double-knit-fabric-stitch/ 
YOu can find a lot of Carol Duval projects on 
diy.com


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Marilyn and Shauna!

I just tried this out with cotton and 26 stitches (3 stitch border on each side) and it seems fun to knit. Definitely on the list for the next baby blanket.

It's too airy for a pot holder, in my opinion. I was just trying it out on what I had handy in my bag at work.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Also I always really liked Carol Duvall's show too. There was another crafter named Carol in the 80's and 90's who was more about selling products than actual craft instructions, and I would always get the two mixed up. And I'd be very happy when the show featured Carol Duvall for some good crafting techniques and ideas.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Shauna. I have it now.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

The only other crafter at that time I can remember was Aleene and yes she was pushing products but also had a lot of good ideas for crafts.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried it with cotton also and found it did not work well, so I tried it with heavy worested and seems to work well. Will make a small pot holder and see, will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

You can the pattern at hgtv.com or diy network.com.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

It is called tube knitting and if you google it, you should have some examples. It is done with an even number of stitches and you knit one, slip one all the way across. I believe you slip with yarn in front. Hope this helps.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Staying tuned in for this one - sounds fascinating.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

darcor said:


> Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Marilyn


If you type in Carol Duval and scroll the list for tv segments there's an episode #16 that has a baby blanket...the only thing I couldn't get into the site to see..perhaps you'll have better luck.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you mean thermal?


----------



## vad (Mar 26, 2013)

I loved the Carole Duvall show also. She did so much to encourage people to become interested in all different types of crafts. Nice personality too. I always wondered what happened to her. I realized that it w3as some illness that led her to retire. Is she still with us? Seemed like a very nice lady with a pleasant personality. I hope she is well???????? Knit Wit in Hilton Head S.C.


----------



## Nyrali (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! I LOVED watching her show! I didn't realize that she was let go for being too old... what a shameful way to treat someone so incredibly inspiring.


----------



## vad (Mar 26, 2013)

I loved the Carole Duvall show also. She did so much to encourage people to become interested in all different types of crafts. Nice personality too. I always wondered what happened to her. I realized that it w3as some illness that led her to retire. Is she still with us? Seemed like a very nice lady with a pleasant personality. I hope she is well???????? Knit Wit in Hilton Head S.C.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

vad said:


> I loved the Carole Duvall show also. She did so much to encourage people to become interested in all different types of crafts. Nice personality too. I always wondered what happened to her. I realized that it w3as some illness that led her to retire. Is she still with us? Seemed like a very nice lady with a pleasant personality. I hope she is well???????? Knit Wit in Hilton Head S.C.


I read that she is retired and living I believe in Michigan and is still doing crafts..


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

There used to be a lot of great craft shows on HGTV that I 
had planned to watch every day after I retired. Unfortunately, they all retired when I did and now there is nothing worth watching on that channel. I'll have to stick with PBS.


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

Along with my mom, Carol Duvall is responsible for me growing up with a love of making things -- no matter what the media. She retired to her beautiful, rustic home overlooking northern Lake Michigan. Carol often talked about her son who, at the time, I really wanted to marry so she would be my mother-in-law.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

MEC said:


> There used to be a lot of great craft shows on HGTV that I
> had planned to watch every day after I retired. Unfortunately, they all retired when I did and now there is nothing worth watching on that channel. I'll have to stick with PBS.


I watch a channel called "Create" which features everything from cooking, to crafts..Here on the cable it's 237 in the MA area...south eastern but depending on where you live it may be different..and different cable companies or direct tv may have a different listing..


----------



## nlock41211 (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe you can contact her through the DIY show. It's worth a try.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv160/videos/index.html?affiliate=blocker&omnisource=SEM&c1=Shows_Computer&c2=Google&c3=TheCarolDuvallShow&c4=carol%20duvall%20show

http://www.tv.com/shows/the-carol-duvall-show/episodes/


----------



## jazziewoo (Mar 17, 2011)

I have seen her picture on knit and crochet tv program 
. I am not sure but she may be a contributing person on the show. I only get the show once a week on Fridays.it is on our local PBS station. I hope this helps.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't remember the show but the stitch sounds very interesting.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Carol Duvall was the best of them. She was just a real person and I looked forward to her shows. I hope someone can find that pattern/stitch and share it with us.


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the double knit stitch for fingers and thumbs of gloves. straps, belts, as well.
I learned it from a show on Knitty Gritty. I don't know if any of those shows are on line or not.
I turn the body of the glove purl side out and purl every other stitch then turn at the end and purl back. Can't explain it in writing one has to see it. Also, the turn stitch has to be certain, and practice, practice, practice. 
Wouldn't it be somewhat like the Jacquard knitting?


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I loved the Carol Duvall show but I don't remember that pattern. Carol Duvall was let go by HGTV for being "too old". Can you believe that!? They will never get another craft person like Carol. She retired to her Michigan home. I hope she is doing well.


I hope she knows how fondly we all remember her.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

LaLaWa! Yes, I think it is to airy also. I think I'll try it with two strands of cotton (same color or different colors), twisted them together and see what happens. It is fun to try different ways of using different stitches. 

Marilyn


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Loved he rshow and watched it faithfully. I remember what she did, but do not remember exactly what the stitch was. Am going to try and Google it and see if I can find it.


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

Hope you escaped the tornadoes. I remember Carol's show too but not that pattern. Very interested though. Take care from another Marilyn.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think she meant 'thermal'.



Longtimer said:


> What do you mean by terminal?
> This sounds like double knitting. It can be done by slipping every other stitch as one knitter mentioned, or it can be done by knitting and purling every other stitch using two yarns. It then becomes reversible with the same pattern in the opposite color on each side. There are several variations. Google double knitting.
> Attached is a picture of a hat in progress. The white is the outside and the black is the inside. Double knitting can be done in the round or flat.
> Of course the word "terminal" may indicate something altogether different.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

darcor said:


> The only other crafter at that time I can remember was Aleene and yes she was pushing products but also had a lot of good ideas for crafts.


I loved that show too... with her daughters.. and it was fine that they pushed products because we didn't have the internet back then and had no clue what was new or what to buy for certain things... Aleen's daughters are doing other shows now and have Youtube videos... I was happy to see all that!
I use to watched HGTV almost exclusively but then they changed their format and its all about houses now.. very sad... it was better when it had a little of everything.. 
Currently I have no crafting shows available... I do see where GMC(I think) has some.. they are reruns but that's ok... so far No Carol or Aleene .. this has been a fun thread... I'm glad the blanket was found and I bet Carol would love to know how much everyone loves and misses her....


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I well remember that show and enjoyed it so much. I also hope Carol will know how much we loved her programs and admire her.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember The Home Show she starred in. When it was canceled the producer, Rob Weller started HGTV and took her with him. Carol and the other artists made that network Lots of us were glued to the TV and taping episodes and talking about everything we saw. Then She went to DIY and RGTV turned into one big real estate advertisement. I have never forgiven them.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> Carol Duvall was the best of them. She was just a real person and I looked forward to her shows. I hope someone can find that pattern/stitch and share it with us.


Look at Shauna's post on the second page page of this thread... You can download the pattern there!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's an H (for H e double tooth picks and garden TV


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

It make a really neat scarf to k1 sl1across, that's it, it makes it double


----------



## jerrilou (Jul 8, 2011)

Try this!! Cast on an even # of stitches. (Make a sample so you will know how many stitches you need for finished project) Usually double the amount of stitches you would normally need. 

Row 1 and all rows: * K 1- bring yarn to front and slip 1 purlwise, take yarn to back and repeat from *. Repeat Row 1 until desired length.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a pattern from her that makes the scarf like that. You would just add stitches to make it a blanket. You cast on an even number of stitches. Knit the first stitch.*Bring yarn forward as it to purl and slip the next stitch. Move yarn back to knit* and repeat. It's pretty easy.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi. 

To achieve the double knit, you cast on a even number of stitches, 

Every row: K1, slip 1 with yarn in front, as if to purl.

It's very easy and to me it's like magic.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

someone should look Carol up and send her this thread.. I bet she would love to know how she has touched our lives...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I watch a channel called "Create" which features everything from cooking, to crafts..Here on the cable it's 237 in the MA area...south eastern but depending on where you live it may be different..and different cable companies or direct tv may have a different listing..


So far Direct TV doesn't have the CREATE channel.. I lost it when we switched from cable back to satellite.. our area doesn't even have 'On Demand' yet.. I sure hope we can get these things soon..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't want to think about Direct TV... which disappears whenever we have wind, rain, snow, or any other weather!! aaaannndd ... I missed watching last night's Bruins' playoff game because the receiver box died.

At the best of times, I can't seem to get any of the knitting or other craft shows that I read about here...


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Used to watch the show every chance I had and I loved it, I was working up to 80 hours a week back then.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Google the Hoover Blanket


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I made my kids a lot of scarfs like this from her pattern. You have to cast on an odd amount of stitches and just k1, sl 1, k1 across, turn and do the same to whatever size you want


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I loved her show! I really miss her and was very disappointed when HGTV dropped her, partly because she was relevant enough for "today's women". What women was he talking about anyway? I for one was introduced to many crafts I had never thought of and made purchases for many things I'd never have known what to do with them. I know she was getting tired of all the filming, but why couldn't they have worked in some other person - slowly - into her place? I miss those "how to" programs so much - get sick of watching people walk through houses to see which one they'll buy. I mean, how many hours of this do people actually watch? And what do they learn from them - besides being picky because their 1 child only has 5000 sq ft to keep their toys in - to maybe strew around after getting home from day care. Sorry, got to ranting a bit there.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it, Grammy Toni! I'm with you all the way!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

darcor said:


> LaLaWa! Yes, I think it is to airy also. I think I'll try it with two strands of cotton (same color or different colors), twisted them together and see what happens. It is fun to try different ways of using different stitches.
> 
> Marilyn


It works for a potholder if you do your knit stitches normally, without wrapping twice. Fun stuff!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I loved that show and I was known to be late to work sometimes because of it! I miss it a lot!!!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

I also liked the Carol Duvall show. I recently saw pattern called "Simple seamless pouch". slip stitch pattern. :
k1, bring yarn in front, slip st purl-wise,bring yarn in back.
Hope this helps. Sue in mi


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

darcor said:


> Does anyone remember the Carol Duvall Craft show from the late 1960's and early 1970's. She had a new knit stitch on one of them that when you knitted an afghan or baby blanket that when finished was like a double blanket, you could pull it apart and it was like terminal. I used to have the pattern but have misplaced it. If I could find it there are quite a few item I would like to use it for. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Marilyn


Loved her show. She was from Cadillac, MI; has since retired to Tennessee.
Try looking up HGTV to see if they have archives if her show.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

She is still on TV, I looked her up.
http://www.diynetwork.com/carol-duvall-show/show/index.html
Just google her name. One link said all of her craft shows are available to watch over the net.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html
> 
> Google lists several references to this question and even lists the episode, however dyi and hgtv while showing this episode do not have it available.
> Several other knitters mention and link it, but the links only work so far.
> ...


Thanks so much for posting this link. It was interesting to read the history of the blanket and its connection to Mrs. Hoover. I've saved it for its pattern and its historical origins.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carol-Duvall-Show/109512642401558

access to a FB site ... I think *anything* Carol Duvall could be asked here ... and, yes, I, too, think it double knitting!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't remember the show, but read about it on this site and have found some patterns there, including this double knit one.

It's very easy, stockinette on both sides and you can even open it up at the top and make soap sacks or cell phone holders.. i made a tablet holder so easy.

I don't like HGTV, just a bunch of people turning up their noses at houses they can't really afford, when they've been living in a one bedroom apartment. No granite counters???? Omigod, who can live like this?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

gina said:


> ....I don't like HGTV, just a bunch of people turning up their noses at houses they can't really afford, when they've been living in a one bedroom apartment. No granite counters???? Omigod, who can live like this?


Their big push seems to be house hunting, house renovation, anything to do with houses. I agree with you, oh, only 1 half bath downstairs??? no wood floors??? Yet they currently have 1 bath and 5 people have to share it.


----------



## nancycurrell (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a very old pattern for double thick mittens. The stitch that makes it double is this:
Row 1 *K1, yarn in front of work, sl 1 as if to purl allowing yarn to cross in front of stitch, repeat from * across. Repeat row 1 for pattern. This pattern forms a double thickness of knitting.
This is easy.


----------



## charlenebentley (May 24, 2013)

I found Carol Duvall on Facebook and tried to forward to her the link for this discussion so she will know how much we appreciated her show. I, for one, scheduled my mornings around her show and "Simply Quilts"!


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

I read terminal as a typo for thermal. If that's the case, I agree with you that this is probably double knitting.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

charlenebentley said:


> I found Carol Duvall on Facebook and tried to forward to her the link for this discussion so she will know how much we appreciated her show. I, for one, scheduled my mornings around her show and "Simply Quilts"!


Oh yes...Simply Quilts with Alex Anderson...another good, down to earth teacher. You felt like you could sit down and have a cup of coffee with both of them. In fact I once emailed Alex with a question and darned if she didn't respond herself. You could tell by the inflection of speech in her writing and you could just hear her saying the words. I was very impressed.

I hope Carol Duvall enjoys reading our posts about how much she was loved, admired and is missed. It would be a bonus if she responds. Thank you for tracking her down for all of us.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

vad said:


> I loved the Carole Duvall show also. She did so much to encourage people to become interested in all different types of crafts. Nice personality too. I always wondered what happened to her. I realized that it w3as some illness that led her to retire. Is she still with us? Seemed like a very nice lady with a pleasant personality. I hope she is well???????? Knit Wit in Hilton Head S.C.


No she didn't have an illness and she didn't retire willingly. HGTV just felt that she was to "old" so they retired her. She is living on her beautiful place in Michigan. She still hold crafts classes and stuff there. I think they even had a craft cruise not to long ago.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I wrote to HGTV and asked why they removed so many of the Carol Duvall shows from their website. Here is their answer:

Hi Carol,

Thank you for your feedback on HGTV!

We do have some full episodes available on our site at the link below. However, the content has been removed as the show has been out of production for many years when Carol retired. We hope this helps and thanks for watching!

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv160/videos/index.html

Best regards,

Scripps Networks Interactive Customer Service

SCRIPPS NETWORKS INTERACTIVE - the Leader in Lifestyle Media
HGTV | DIY Network | Food Network | Cooking Channel | Travel Channel | Great American Country


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

i'd like that pattern too! loved that show!


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

This sounds like a simple double knit. I did it with two colors and knit them back to back. cast on and knit every other stitch in one color, turned work and knit back with the opposite color, also every other stitch. It made a very warm scarf or blanket.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Loved her shows always from the early 50s on... would love to know about the pattern...


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

It's also in Eliz. Zimmermann books.."double knitting" - assuming you are talking about the blanket that is like a pouch or cocoon, that you can tuck the baby inside. Basic pattern is: Cast on about 20" of stitches; Rows 1-5, knit. Row 6: Knit 5; (k1, yo, k1, yo) to last 5 stitches - knit.
Row 7: knit across
Row 8: Knit 5; (k1, slip 1) to last 5 st - knit
Row 9 - ?: repeat row 8
When blanket is long enough, use a third needle or yarn scrap to hold the "every other stitch" in the middle section; then bind off 5 from your original left needle; bind off center stitches; bind off 5. Pick up the remaining stitches from the 3rd needle, and bind off.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

You can Google her show. I do it all the time! When you get to her show site you can then search for knitting or scrapbooking. I love her!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm downsizing my house and found some old VCR tapes yesterday. I'm going to check if I have Carol Duvall on any as I taped her shows quite a bit. I think I may have the blanket pattern taped .


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

The one I remember was every other stitch was knitted.You could do one side one color and the other another color. It made it like a thermal blanket. Or knit 15 stitches then 2 togeather them 15 sts.This would make a waffle effect. or any amount of stitches. But just knit every other stitch.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

just right click it and choose turn clockwise..it will turn it right around for you..


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

Some of her shows were really good. The blanket sounds interesting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shauna0320 said:


> Is this the pattern that you were looking for?


Thanks Shauna and Darcor for the info. I have never seen any of the shows but the pattern sounds very interesting.
Another for my "to do" list.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

A number of years ago I had the foresight to copy (into Word) the info for the "Warm and Cuddly Blanket" from the HGTV site. The following is from Episode CDS-426. Hope this helps.

WARM AND CUDDLY BLANKET
Carol Duvall Show: Episode CDS-426

If you are a knitter, and if you have or know a cute baby, you should love this blanket. It is so soft and warm that any baby should love it, too. My blanket measures about 33" x 36", but size is up to you. As I mentioned on the show, I cast on 150 sts., because that's how many I could get on my size #7 needles.

Six 3 oz. skeins Lion Brand Jiffy yarn
One pair size #7 knitting needles

Blanket measures about 33" x 36


Cast on 150 sts.
Knit back and forth in garter st. 
(knit every row) for 2".
Knit the first 10 sts., then insert 
needle to knit the next st. Wrap the 
yarn around the needle twice... 
not once as you usually do... then complete the stitch.
Bring yarn around to the front of the needle as if you were going to purl the next st., but do NOT purl it. Instead, slip the st. off of the needle.
Bring yarn around to the back of the needle again and insert needle to knit. Again, wrap yarn around needle TWICE and complete the st. Continue across row in this manner until you get to the last 10 sts. Knit the stitches and turn work.
Continue in this manner until piece measures desired length, minus the 2" border. Knit the remaining rows in garter st. Cast off. 

Note: On the return rows, you will always knit where you slipped the sts. on the previous row, and you will slip sts. where you previously knit. Because you wrapped the yarn around the needle twice on the knit sts., you will have two loops on the needle. Treat these as one st. Insert needle in the front of the first loop as if to purl, and slip both loops off of the needle.


----------



## marcablecat (Apr 4, 2013)

I do remember the show and watched it quite often. I really miss it. But I don't remember the stitch. Sorry.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Wishfullbarbara! That is the blanket. I noticed in the note portion, does not make sense."Note: On the return rows, you will always knit where you slipped the sts. on the previous row, and you will slip sts. where you previously knit. because you wrapped the yarn around the needle twice on the knit sts., you will have two loops on the needle. Treat these as one st. Insert needle in the front of the first loop as if to purl, and slip both loops off of the needle."
Where it says "because you wrapped, etc. to the end of the note is wrong. I think you knit in the first loop and slip the loops of the needle. I am going to try that and see if I am right.

Marilyn


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to watch the Carol Duvall show in the 90's. Loved her and she always had great guests on too. I learned alot from watching her show. Hope you ge the info you're looking for. You've got me curious about this stitch!


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you darcor. Let me know how this works out as this has been on my to do list for a number of years... and with all the patterns I've been collecting I'd completely forgotten about this one.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

I remember the show. Watched off and on. Reading this a day late so I'll just follow.


----------



## qwerty (May 2, 2011)

the stitch she used is called double knit;it should be in your stitch directory :thumbup:


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I loved the Carol Duvall show but I don't remember that pattern. Carol Duvall was let go by HGTV for being "too old". Can you believe that!? They will never get another craft person like Carol. She retired to her Michigan home. I hope she is doing well.


I loved Carol, too! She brought back my love of all crafts! And she was so dear... She reminded me so much of my crafty grandmother! I thought as much that that is what HGTV did when they changed management personnel! I do not watch that channel anymore... Have you seen what they produce now! All of the same... Nothing but renovations of homes!! Sad... Sad...


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

racersuz said:


> If you print it "landscape" it'll be upright on the page...


Dear Racersuz, Thank you so much for telling us to print it landscape---it works and I am very grateful for this tip. There have been so many times when I printed something sideways when I wanted it vertical!!!!!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

MEC said:


> There used to be a lot of great craft shows on HGTV that I
> had planned to watch every day after I retired. Unfortunately, they all retired when I did and now there is nothing worth watching on that channel. I'll have to stick with PBS.


PBS in our area has crochet and knitting shows. And if you are a quilter, sew, and paint!!! That is the only one that does!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

For some reason, we cannot get that version of PBS in our area. We have Comcast/Infinity and I have looked and looked, and all we have available are children's shows and grand opera. I can go to patients' homes and voila! there's Bob Ross painting away, or other like shows, but not us. Probably a good thing in the long run, I can't just sit and watch TV, I have to do something - oh, like checking out what's available on my computer - You Tube for example. I have been finding a lot of "stuff" to watch there, but the good thing is, I can watch it again if needs be and anytime I want to.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

The only way I watch TV is to record from our DVR!!! I can watch at my convenience... Usually at night while knitting/crocheting!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> For some reason, we cannot get that version of PBS in our area. We have Comcast/Infinity and I have looked and looked, and all we have available are children's shows and grand opera. I can go to patients' homes and voila! there's Bob Ross painting away, or other like shows, but not us. Probably a good thing in the long run, I can't just sit and watch TV, I have to do something - oh, like checking out what's available on my computer - You Tube for example. I have been finding a lot of "stuff" to watch there, but the good thing is, I can watch it again if needs be and anytime I want to.


Same here in SW Pa . We used to get wonderful shows on PBS but no longer and I do miss them. I could watch all kinds of crafting shows all day long--good thing for my house that they're not available.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

L did several caps in the double stitch, not usure where I haaav the pattern.
It was as one said, k 1 , slip as to purrl one, across/ around.
Depending onthe brand of yarn some were too thick, some were too small and sadlyy, tho I likes how warm, these were, i kept losing them,
eACH SPRING i WOULD TAKE OONE ALONG INCASE i WANTED IT, BEING COLD AND LSOT SOME THAT FIT WELL, LOOKED SHJARP BECAUSE OF mistakes IMEADE AND HOW I FIXED THEM iKEEP LOOKING FOR THEM BUT TO NO AVAIL. GOOD LUCK IN YOUR HUNT,
bet


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

All you had to do was print the pattern and it came out the right way.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

You are welcome. Sorry to be so late in answering. I made a small blanket with the pattern and it came out soft and cuddley. Am going to see if it works with a dishcloth.
Marilyn


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

qwerty said:


> the stitch she used is called double knit;it should be in your stitch directory :thumbup:


The stitch for the blanket is slightly modified, she has you wrap the yarn twice around the hook when making the knit stitch, and when you slip it on the return row it's one elongated stitch. This make the blanket sort of fluffier. but still a double fabric.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVED her show & always looked forward to seeing what was new.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

ladytopaz10 said:


> All you had to do was print the pattern and it came out the right way.


Where is the printed pattern?? I think I'm missing something here. Thanks for your reply. Dottie


----------

